# Removing copper from spent AP solution



## Geo (Mar 16, 2016)

This is a short video I just posted to youtube on how I remove the copper from spent solutions.

https://youtu.be/0ZgWF_SepRk


----------



## Barren Realms 007 (Mar 16, 2016)

Can't tell but is that pigs I hear in the back ground?


----------



## Geo (Mar 16, 2016)

Yea. Neighbors farm animals. They have pigs, goats, chickens. It smells pretty ripe right now, I can imagine what it's going to smell like in the heat of summer.


----------



## acpeacemaker (Mar 17, 2016)

Nice video Jeff.  I hope seeing you up and around is a good sign your breathing is a bit better since we talked last.
Take care,
Andrew


----------



## 4metals (Mar 17, 2016)

Geo,

Nice video. Have you ever dried out your copper that collects in the bottom of the bucket? I am curious as to the consistency. Can it be sifted or crushed to a fine powder? 

I have also read that a small amount of sodium thiosulfate aids at making the copper fall from the iron more easily. Sodium thiosulfate is also known as fixer for those of us old enough to realize that photography was once done with film and chemicals, rather than a phone!


----------



## Shark (Mar 17, 2016)

> Sodium thiosulfate is also known as fixer for those of us old enough to realize that photography was once done with film and chemicals, rather than a phone!



That sure didn't make feel any younger, :lol: 
As a kid I would watch my dad develop black and white pictures that way, I kind of lost interest when he switched to color pictures.


----------



## Barren Realms 007 (Mar 17, 2016)

If there is an air bubbler running in the tank there is less of a chance that the copper will build up on the iron you are using. I generally use an 8" I-beam about 18" long suspended in a 30 gallon barrel for my cementing.


----------



## 4metals (Mar 17, 2016)

Well Geo had some pretty gnarly looking chunks of copper clinging to that barbell.


----------



## Geo (Mar 17, 2016)

4metals said:


> Geo,
> 
> Nice video. Have you ever dried out your copper that collects in the bottom of the bucket? I am curious as to the consistency. Can it be sifted or crushed to a fine powder?
> 
> I have also read that a small amount of sodium thiosulfate aids at making the copper fall from the iron more easily. Sodium thiosulfate is also known as fixer for those of us old enough to realize that photography was once done with film and chemicals, rather than a phone!


Yea, I dried a one gallon paint can full. I melted a little nugget and took it to the scrap yard to have it tested. It was 92% copper and 6% tin with the remainder being a mix of everything. He said he would pay red brass price for it if I melted it. It is chunky when wet but crumbles to dust when it dries. I haven't thought of using the thiosulfate but I still have a few pounds of crystals. I'll add some to the next barrel. Any idea how much by weight for thirty gallons?


----------



## 4metals (Mar 17, 2016)

If it crumbles to dust it would be interesting to use it like you would use zinc dust for cementing. Zinc dust is very effective for dropping metals because of its large surface area. The trouble every metal but the kitchen sink comes out with zinc. Try sifting some copper powder and keep the really fine stuff. If you have a screen try for the -100 mesh or smaller to use to try this. 

If you could get a good mixing going on a waste solution that shows a stain, add dried powdered copper and see how quickly the values drop. I use atomized powdered copper (99% +) pure and it drops almost instantaneously. If you have a good mixer, stir bars on a beaker or a propeller on a shaft for larger volumes, experiment with the powder. 

It could be the difference between holding the solution for weeks and holding it for an hour! 

A nice gas melter will make fast work of melting the stuff you have in excess and if you get a good price it will likely pay to melt a batch every time you have some time and a hot furnace.


----------



## Smack (Mar 18, 2016)

You should get #2 for it Geo, I wouldn't take anything less and I don't.


----------



## nickvc (Mar 18, 2016)

Geoff I don't know if you process material that contains PGMs but if there is any likelihood of them been present I'd test some of that powder, try dissolving 20 grams or so and use stannous, you never know.


----------



## Geo (Mar 18, 2016)

Hey Nick. I use a different drum with copper buss hanging in it to collect anything less reactive. I have a nice pile of black powder that I would love to process. Dudadiesel, here in Decatur, sells sodium chlorate in a two pound bag. I am toying with the idea of doing a small batch to see how it turns out. I have never really calcined any material so it will be a totally new experience for me.


----------



## nickvc (Mar 19, 2016)

Geoff my advice recover melt and sell, PGM powders and salts are not to be messed with, I know you have a good handle on refining but seriously avoid PGM refining, just sell the recovered values to someone like Lou or another buyer.
Damn nasty stuff PGM salts...


----------



## Geo (Mar 19, 2016)

I appreciate the warning Nick. I will contact Lou and talk to him about it. Thank you.


----------



## Tndavid (Sep 4, 2016)

Nice video


----------



## Geo (Sep 4, 2016)

Thanks. I try. 8)


----------

